# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  ConfusingApple's dream yoga thread

## ConfusingApple

This is the thread i will be using to document my experiences, practices and successes with dream yoga. i plan, currently, on starting with the sound exercise and practicing that for a week, then the touch exercise and then the taste/awareness exercise. I will be posting my first results later today ::meditate::

----------

